# Backlight-Abschaltung: CCFL oder Inverter schuld? Reparaturchancen?



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2013)

Moin.
Mein alter Dell 2001FP, der immer noch treue Dienste als Fernseher-Ersatz leistete und prinzipiell auch wieder als hochwertiger 2. Monitor in Frage käme, macht seit ein paar Tagen Zicken:
Nach 2 bis 20 Sekunden schaltet sich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ab. (Ansteuerung wechselt nicht in Stand-By und das Panel wird auch weiter angesteuert. Nur sieht man davon nur was, wenn man ihn auseinandernimmt)

Viele Infos habe ich dazu bislang nicht finden können - nur ein einziger Hinweis darauf, dass alternde CCFLs den Inverter zum Abschalten bringen können. Verdächtiger #2 ist natürlich der Inverter selbst.
Auffälligkeiten/Alterungserscheinungen sind an den Inverterbauteilen gar keine zu sehen und bei den CCFLs fällt nur auf, dass manchmal eine nicht zündet. (Aber kann natürlich auch sein, dass die sofort abgeschaltet wird)

Irgendjemand Erfahrung mit derartigen Problemen bei irgend einem Monitor? Lohnt sich Ersatz/wie&wo ist er am günstigsten möglich?

(weltweit liegen gebrauchte Inverter so bei 20$, CCFLs habe ich von 2$ bis 30€ pro Stück gesehen und ab 20€ gibts LED-Ersatz. Ersteres würde sich definitiv lohnen, wenn man die Preise eines neuen IPS-x1200-Monitors bedenkt, mittleres eher nicht, denn es sind 6 Röhren verbaut...)


----------



## locojens (28. September 2013)

Also abschalten wird sich die Schutzschaltung des Inverters wohl schon wenn  nur eine der CCFLs das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Ich hatte mal einen 24" Samsung mit 2 Röhren, bei dem hatte sich eine verabschiedet.
Auch bei dem ging die Komplette Hintergrundbeleuchtung nichtmehr. Nach dem einschalten flackerte eine der Röhren eine leuchtete, kurze Zeit später ging "das Licht komplett aus".
Ich hatte Glück und konnte ein preiswertes Ersatzpanel erstehen (also auch die 2 eingebauten CCFLs in neu) und der Inverter funktionierte noch astrein (bis heute).

Der Monitor wird noch als "Werkstattmonitor" benutzt wenn ich Rechner anderer Leute fixe.

Aber da es bei dir ein 20,1" Monitor ist sind die Ersatzdisplays ...sch....teuer, da wäre es fast günstiger für knapp 50€ einen anderen zu erstehen.

Siehe: Dell | 2001FP | 2001FP | 20 Zoll | schwarz / silber | A-B-Ware | eBay

Oder einen Neuen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2013)

Den kompletten Monitor oder das komplette Display zu ersetzen lohnt sich definitiv nicht, es sei denn, ich finde einen mit zerschlagenem Glas für nahe 0€ auf eBay. Aber alles andere ist entweder teuer und/oder so gut gebraucht, dass die enthaltenen CCFLs auch keine hohe Restlebensdauer mehr haben.


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2013)

Neue Inverter findet man mit der passenden Seriennummer auf ebay, der Arbeitsaufwand hält sich in Grenzen da alle Kabel gesteckt sind.
Was steht denn drauf?

Konnte damit selbst schon zwei Laptop`s reparieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2013)

Im Moment habe ich ihn erstmal wieder zusammengesetzt, aber Inverter bekommt man sogar passend für den Monitor ohne große Probleme (wenn ich bislang auch nur welche mit abweichender Bestückung gesehen habe).
Aber locojens Erfahrungen und die Schilderung in obigem Link deuten eher auf die CCFLs hin, die werden schwieriger.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2013)

Startet die Beleuchtung wenn du einen Inverter absteckst?
Also alle 6 nacheinander abstecken um den Schlechten zu finden?
Oder kannst du die Inverter untereinander austauschen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2013)

Es gibt nur eine Inverterplatine mit, soweit ich das nachvollziehen kann, nur zwei unabhängigen Inverterkreisen. Wenn ich nur eine Seite mit Röhren bestücke ändert sich gar nichts (außer dass die zweite Dunkel bleibt  ). Wenn ich einen Teil der Röhren auf einer Seite abziehe (da sich zwei pro Seite einen großen Stecker teilen nur eingeschränkt möglich) schaltet er quasi sofort ab - ich vermute, dass die Schutzschaltung die geänderte Last als Fehler erkennt.
Ich könnte noch mal probieren, die Röhren mit eigenem Einzelstecker auf der jeweils anderen Seite anzuschließen, ob ich da eine vollfunktionsfähiges Halbset zusammenbekomme. Wäre aber eine glücklicher Zufall und für weitere Kreuzkombinationen sind Lötarbeiten nötig.
Wenn ich austausche, würde ich so oder so alle wechseln wollen. Zum einen sind sie gut gebraucht und es kann jederzeit eine weitere ausfallen, zum anderen dürfte neue schlichtweg eine andere helligkeit haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2013)

*grummel*
Wer liebt sie nicht: Fehler, die nicht mehr auftreten, sobald man alles auseinandergebaut vor sich liegen hat.
Wollte heute den Kreuztest machen, aber zuerst startete an einem Inverterkanal grundsätzlich die mittlere Röhre nicht (beim letzten Mal war es auf einer Seite eine am Rand des 3er Packs, die immer nicht ging). Dann starteten am anderen Kanal grundsätzlich alle Röhren. Und jetzt laufen alle 6 zeitgleich - und das seit 20 Minuten ununterbrochen.

Hat jemand spontan eine Idee, wie man mit der Diagnose fortfahren möchte?
Die Röhren wieder komplett ins Panel zu verfrachten wäre bequem eine Stunde arbeit und es nicht wert, wenn man dann morgen wieder mit schwarzem Bild und ohne Kenntniss der Ursache da sitzt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2013)

Eventuell irgendwo auf der Platine eine gebrochene Lötstelle? Mal mit ner guten Lupe alles absuchen.

Vielleicht hat die Stelle durch Erschütterung wieder Kontakt bekommen. Kfz Steuergeräte lassen sich manchmal auch wiederbeleben, wenn man sie mal ordendlich auf die Werkbank haut. Ist dann meist irgendwo ein Hitzeriss in einer Leiterbahn oder eine kalte Lötstelle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2013)

Werde bei Gelegenheit nochmal danach suchen (gesehen habe ich zunächst nichts und die Inverter Platine hat relativ wenige, große Leiterbahnen), aber direkt backen will ich den Inverter auch nicht, solange die CCFLs die Hauptverdächtigen sind.

Weitere Vorschläge sind willkommen. Denn nachdem ich das Panel jetzt wieder komplett zusammengesetzt habe, hält es nicht mal mehr eine Sekunde durch 


(oder hat einer einen Vorschlag für alternative, billige Lichtquellen, die ca. 43 cm lang und 3*38.000cd hell und von denen sich zwei mit maximal 1,5, besser 1 A @12V versorgen lassen?  )


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2013)

Was sind die Unterscheide zwischen Zusammengebaut und auseinander?

Vielleicht gibts da irgendwo nen Kurzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2013)

Bei "auseinander" hatte ich den Monitor im Prinzip ohne CCFLs zusammengesetz und die Plastikverkleidung, so dass ich an die Steckkontakte für die CCFls rankam. Die beiden CCFL-Module hatte ich lose daneben liegen.
"Zusammengebaut" sind die Module im Panel verbaut - das wars eigentlich schon. Kurzschlüsse sind eigentlich unmöglich, denn es gibt keine blanken Leitungen. Allenfalls ein Kabelbruch/Wackelkontakt wäre möglich, aber da passt geht-nur-ganz-kurz-an nicht dazu. Ich überlege gerade, ob die Temperatur der CCFLs (in Interaktion mit dem Alter) einen Einfluss haben könnte? Im Panel liegen sie zwischen einem Plexiglasblock und einem Plastikrahmen, das schränkt die Wärmeableitung ein bißchen ein.


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2013)

Teste das mal. Vielleicht ein ? mit der Verkleidung.

Würde trotzdem die Kabel begutachten.
Mein Laptop hat etwas ähnliches gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2013)

Von Laptops kenne ich sowas auch eher - da werden ja auch Kabel bewegt. Mal gucken, am Wochenende dürfte ich wieder Zeit haben.
Bis dahin bin ich für weitere Vorschläge dankbar, denn es ist jedes mal n ziemlicher Bastelakt und sehr, sehr, sehr viele Verbindungen auf dem Weg sind eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht, mehrfach geöffnet und geschlossen zu werden...


Ach ja:
Ich hab mal so geguckt, was andere Lichtquellen haben - und frage mich irgendwie, ob die z.B. hier angegebenen 38.000 cd stimmen können. Ich meine: Ja, die Dinger sind recht hell und da das Display extrem wenig durchlässt, müssen sie das auch. Aber es sind 6 Stück verbaut, was 228.000 cd ergäbe und in der Größenordnung von 200 kW Glühbirnen oder einem voll aufgeblendeten Auto liegen würde.


----------



## Superwip (28. Oktober 2013)

Tragisch... ich habe auch vor einigen Tagen meinen geliebten Zweitmonitor, einen Samsung SyncMaster 214T mit 1600x1200 S-PVA Panel verloren. Er hat einen sehr merkwürdigen Fehler, vermutlich wird die Information das das Netzteil und der Inverter aus dem Standby aufwachen sollen nicht korrekt übertragen was möglicherweise sowohl an der Netzteil/Inverterplatine als auch an der Steuerplatine liegen kann, ein Schaden ist auf keiner Platine zu erkennen. Jedenfalls hat er immer sporadischer und schließlich gar nicht mehr funktioniert.

Leider werden diese 54cm 1600x1200er (Zweit-) Monitore kaum noch hergestellt und sind mittlerweile unverhältnismäßig teuer sonst könnte man ihn ja leicht ersetzen. Mittlerweile sind sogar 1920x1200 selbst mit S-IPS Panel deutlich billiger zu haben als 1600x1200 allerdings wird das Displaysetup schon seehr breit wenn man mehrere Breitbildmonitore nebeneinander stellt. Ich halte 1600x1200er daher für die idealen Zweitmonitore (jedenfalls bis höher auflösende 4:3 Monitore erscheinen was wohl abgesehen von einigen, mittlerweile nichtmehr erhältlichen 2048x1536ern absieht nie passieren wird).





> Ach ja:
> Ich hab mal so geguckt, was andere Lichtquellen haben - und frage mich irgendwie, ob die z.B. hier angegebenen 38.000 cd stimmen können. Ich meine: Ja, die Dinger sind recht hell und da das Display extrem wenig durchlässt, müssen sie das auch. Aber es sind 6 Stück verbaut, was 228.000 cd ergäbe und in der Größenordnung von 200 kW Glühbirnen oder einem voll aufgeblendeten Auto liegen würde.


 
Das sind Candela *pro Quadratmeter*.

Ich vermute der Wert bezieht sich auf die Oberfläche der Röhre diese ist D*L*Pi also 0,0026m*0,43m*Pi also 0,0035123m² bzw. 35,123cm². Damit kommt man auf 133Cd. Der Dell 2100FP hat eine Maximalhelligkeit von 250Cd/m²bei einer Panelfläche von  etwa 0,13655m² und damit eine Gesamthelligkeit von etwa 34,1Cd. Dabei sind vermutlich zwei CCFLs verbaut.

Warum das so kompliziert angegeben wird sei dahingestellt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2013)

Hmm - die Erklärung macht technisch Sinn, aber wer auch immer Leuchtmittel nach ihrer Oberflächenhelligkeit verkauft, hat den Sinn nicht so ganz verstanden...
Verbaut sind beim Dell übrigens 6 dieser Röhren (s.o.)


Falls noch jemand Tipps hat:
Ich bin mir mittlerweile recht sicher, dass es das Panel gibt und hab gezielt einen Thread mit der Suche nach CCFLs gestartet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/300710-ccfls-wo-kaufen.html

*zumach*


----------

